# Ayer me atacaron.



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2022)

Era cuestion de tiempo, llevamos año y medio en el que cada vez hay mas delincuencia por Granada, habian merodeado al rededor mia varias veces pero siempre acababan por irse, lo de ayer habria sido lo mismo en realidad, pero salgo a la calle con intencion de que ningun payaso me diga lo mas minimo.

Total que iba andando, me estaba dando una vuelta por despejarme, me habia metido por una zona oscura por el parque tico medina, veo un niñato que hace una cosa rara tras de mi, me quedo mirando y sigue, pero ya le habia tomado la matricula, a los segundos me llama, claro cuando ya estaba rodeado de sus amigos, iba ciego se ve que habia estado bebiendo, me dice el payaso que si tengo hora, yo sabia lo que iba a venir pero pensaba que pasaria como otras veces, cuando les das la hora ven a un tio delante suya que no va ciego ni tocado y siguen su camino.

Ayer fue diferente por que el niñato quiso chulear, habia tambien niñas, le doy la hora y me dice te vas a escapar por que hoy no tengo ganas de robarte el reloj, en ese momento le digo a quien cojones le ibas a robar tu el reloj niñato y se queda blanco, no sabia ni que decir, entonces me dice oye que has dicho, pues te lo repito que a quien cojones le vas tu a robar ningun reloj niñato de mierda, la unica manera de que te lleves mi reloj es que vengas y te lo meto por el culo a patadas.

En ese momento se produce la desbandada, casi todos sus amigos y amigas se largan de alli en direccion contraria a la mia, el niñato que no sabia que hacer, yo parado mirandolo, le digo anda vete con tus amigos a tomar porculo.

En estas que dos amigos que estaban rezagados de origen no español fueron los unicos que se quedaron con el y vienen a por mi, que pollas dices, que estas diciendole a mi amigo, nos llamamos tal y tal, parece que dando sus nombres no españoles consiguen dar miedo, me dio esa sensacion por como los usaban.

Yo analizaba la situacion y pensaba a estos joputas los reviento mientras no me saquen navajas, al niñato autoctono de un golpe lo quito de enmedio y lo dejo ko los otros dos si tienen mas aguante y alguna me voy a llevar se ve que son mas fuertes, pero igualmente les zurro.

Se me vienen los tres y niñas detras, casualmente las niñas mas listas, me decian no les vayas a pegar que no te van a hacer nada, entonces les digo a las niñas ya se que no me van a hacer nada, si hacen algo no saben lo que se les viene encima.

Entonces me dicen los no españoles por que vacilas a nuestro amigo, les digo quien ha vacilado a quien, viene el hijo puta y me dice que me robaria el reloj, me va a robar unos cojones de una ostia lo traspongo fuera del parque, los no españoles viendo que me daba igual todo se quedan mirando al amigo, tu le has dicho eso, el amigo alli temblando que no sabia que decir, le digo venga maricon no mientas ahora o me lio a estacazos tu no me dejas a mi por mentiroso.

En estas los no españoles hombre tu tambien lo estas insultando mucho y es nuestro amigo, digo mas que voy a insultar como no os vayais ya encima de que me habeis jodido el paseo, venga a tomar porculo.

Total que al final se fueron.

Si llego a pesar 20 kg menos o a no tener tanta mala leche acabo alli robado y aostiado.

Me sirvio de entrenamiento lo de anoche, para la siguiente tengo que ir con mas mala leche todabia, es que esto tampoco es de un dia para otro, hay que ir cogiendo esa mala leche y ir concienciado, lo bueno es que en lo que duro eso no dude un momento que al menor gesto de tocarme empezaba a repartir palos.


----------



## El gostoso (6 Feb 2022)

La hispanchidad de vaxks y la morería sociata te hizo el finde, a aplaudir fuerte


----------



## MOCHIL0 (6 Feb 2022)

Falta el ovni con que se fueron


----------



## Archimanguina (6 Feb 2022)

zurrar menores....mal negocio amego, pierdes sí o sí.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Feb 2022)

MOCHIL0 dijo:


> Falta el ovni con que se fueron



Fue el op que llegó en ovni al parque


----------



## Dodoritos (6 Feb 2022)

Era muy caro el reloj que te robaron? Pusiste la denuncia? 

Venga, ánimo, que estas cosas se acaban olvidando...


----------



## ProfePaco (6 Feb 2022)

Un forero de burbuja lleva chaleco antibalas, cuchillo de monte tipo Rambo II y ballesta artesanal.

Eres un aficionado por ir a pelo


----------



## El gostoso (6 Feb 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Un forero de burbuja lleva chaleco antibalas, cuchillo de monte tipo Rambo II y ballesta artesanal.
> 
> Eres un aficionado por ir a pelo



Y linterna de 50 lumens


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Feb 2022)

Si añades una foto de tu polla erecta y llena de venas, lo bordas.


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> zurrar menores....mal negocio amego, pierdes sí o sí.



No tiene porque, son tres ya que las niñas se pondrán a llorar y no pelean, un puñetazo bien dado a cada uno y se acaba la pelea , después a correr.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Rusla (6 Feb 2022)

A mi me han pasado movidas de esas bastantes veces. Y siempre eran de origen no español. Varias veces árabes. Los chungos autóctonos de mi zona son colegas míos ya me he preocupado de tenerlos de mi lado les caigo bien y siempre me dicen que si me toca alguien lo inflan.

Cuando tenia unos 20 años había uno no español que me siguió varios dias seguidos en una de esas me salio la vena salvaje y le meti mil gritos amenazandolo (tengo buen chorro de voz) y puse mi cara de demonio, le dije de todo. Funcionó no le volvi a ver mas.

En otra ocasión en un garito que curraba, entre al baño y al salir otro (que no sabemos ni como entró al garito) con dinero en la mano me dijo algo en plan que me pagaba si le hacía tal. Con la misma puerta del baño, de madera de la verdad, le golpee varias veces con la puerta y pude salir de alli. Una vez fuera un colega punki que habia fuera al verme la cara desencajada se encargo de echarlo de alli a ostias.

Soy pequeña pero cuando me siento amenazada me sale una mala leche que de momento me ha salvado de muchas mierdas. De adulta no me he visto de momento en situaciónes de mierda gordas.

En otra ocasión una gitana me quiso robar los patines (unos sancheki de los de hierro y correas) y le golpee con ellos en toda la cara repetidas veces. Ahí tendría unos 9 años. No se metió mas conmigo.

A otro autóctono que me seguía le tiré con todas mis fuerzas un canto rodado suelto de los bordes de la jardinera del parque. Y le di de pleno. Ese tampoco se volvió a meter mas conmigo.

No se, tengo muy mala leche con esas cosas. Me pasa como a ti ante la amenaza las fuerzas me crecen de no se donde. Tendré sangre vikinga o algo.


----------



## Lubinillo (6 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Era cuestion de tiempo, llevamos año y medio en el que cada vez hay mas delincuencia por Granada, habian merodeado al rededor mia varias veces pero siempre acababan por irse, lo de ayer habria sido lo mismo en realidad, pero salgo a la calle con intencion de que ningun payaso me diga lo mas minimo.
> 
> Total que iba andando, me estaba dando una vuelta por despejarme, me habia metido por una zona oscura por el parque tico medina, veo un niñato que hace una cosa rara tras de mi, me quedo mirando y sigue, pero ya le habia tomado la matricula, a los segundos me llama, claro cuando ya estaba rodeado de sus amigos, iba ciego se ve que habia estado bebiendo, me dice el payaso que si tengo hora, yo sabia lo que iba a venir pero pensaba que pasaria como otras veces, cuando les das la hora ven a un tio delante suya que no va ciego ni tocado y siguen su camino.
> 
> ...



Y no te los follaste a todos y todas?


----------



## imaginARIO (6 Feb 2022)

Y se fueron volando en un cisne negro, ¿eh, subastero?


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 Feb 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Un forero de burbuja lleva chaleco antibalas, cuchillo de monte tipo Rambo II y ballesta artesanal.
> 
> Eres un aficionado por ir a pelo



No, el auténtico burbujero sabe 17 artes marciales diferentes y hace kame hame ha sin despeinarse.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Lord Vader (6 Feb 2022)

Son basura traicionera. El próximo día te apuñalarán por la espalda y a traición. Ten mucho cuidado.


----------



## Silverado72 (6 Feb 2022)

1/10 faltan Aliens y sobra hojarasca.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Feb 2022)

Qué es un reloj?


----------



## six six six the number.. (6 Feb 2022)

Demasiada cháchara, no se les da ni la hora ni mucho menos conversación.


----------



## Tackler (6 Feb 2022)

Con darle un guantazo a uno bien dado el resto no viene a por más.


----------



## Demi Grante (6 Feb 2022)

Es el final deseado, pero volviendo a la realidad, ¿pusiste en la denuncia por el robo el parte de lesiones?


----------



## OYeah (6 Feb 2022)

No seais fantasmas y haceros con un spray ilegal, de los buenos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Era cuestion de tiempo, llevamos año y medio en el que cada vez hay mas delincuencia por Granada, habian merodeado al rededor mia varias veces pero siempre acababan por irse, lo de ayer habria sido lo mismo en realidad, pero salgo a la calle con intencion de que ningun payaso me diga lo mas minimo.
> 
> Total que iba andando, me estaba dando una vuelta por despejarme, me habia metido por una zona oscura por el parque tico medina, veo un niñato que hace una cosa rara tras de mi, me quedo mirando y sigue, pero ya le habia tomado la matricula, a los segundos me llama, claro cuando ya estaba rodeado de sus amigos, iba ciego se ve que habia estado bebiendo, me dice el payaso que si tengo hora, yo sabia lo que iba a venir pero pensaba que pasaria como otras veces, cuando les das la hora ven a un tio delante suya que no va ciego ni tocado y siguen su camino.
> 
> ...



Para la próxima vez:
1. Si te piden la hora es para que saques el teléfono o reloj. Diles que vas sin bateria en el teléfono pero sin sacarlo y que lo sientes mucho.
2. Si se ponen chulitos esta bien responder. Contrario a creecias populares puede ahorrarte peleas. Pero debes prepararte. Acércate a una pared y ponte delante, de modo que ya no te pueden atacar por detrás a traición, además de que ellos empiezen a entender que van a jugarse los cuartos con un profesional.
3. Si hay pelea NO repartas tres hostias, una a cada imbécil. Lo mejor es ir a por uno pero para matarle. Dáselo todo y si puedes en la cara. Si le rompes la nariz habrá un montón de sangre y eso suele asustar.
4. Mencionas lo de los 20kgs, así que usa tu cuerpo y peso como arma. Pega la hostia echando todo el peso de tu cuerpo aunque te caigas (aunque es mejor quedar depie). Trata de derribarle si puedes, o al menos de hacerle perder el equilibrio. Además, al estar en movimiento es mas difícil para los otros atacarte.
5. Si ejecutas bien el paso 4 con un par de hostias en la cara tendrás al primero sangrando e incapacitado (mareado, con las piernas jodidas de la caida, etc...). Es el momento de ir a por el siguiente de igual forma: Lluvia de hostias a la cara, empujón, y que caiga al suelo si puedes.

Pero lo mejor es que no llegue a nada. Yo no iría de noche por zonas solitarias y oscuras, la verdad.


----------



## patroclus (6 Feb 2022)

Lo tengo dicho, hay que salir armados.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Feb 2022)

Ahora de copas con Pepe Rojinez y Juan Traidorez para llorar del aumento de delincuencia


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (6 Feb 2022)

La mayoria de niñosrata y menas estan malnutridos por alimentarse solo a base de monster y mierdas.

Ni media ostia tienen los patacanario.

Mi enhoragoena al autor del post. Trató a la basura como merecen.


----------



## Albtd43 (6 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> No seais fantasmas y haceros con un spray ilegal, de los buenos.



Es alucinante ver los consejos de flipado que hay aquí. Lo único que puede hacer una persona medianamente inteligente que va sóla y no está acostumbrada a pelear A DIARIO, porque así es como se aprende, no con las películas, es a saber correr y sprintar.

Dale una hostia a un ser de luz y más te vale que no haya testigos, ni tenga amigos. Si no te co*g*e la morralla, te cojerá una denuncia con testigos españolerdos sorosianos que te arruinará la vida peor que una paliza que te deje en silla ruedas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Feb 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Es alucinante ver los consejos de flipado que hay aquí. Lo único que puede hacer una persona medianamente inteligente que va sóla y no está acostumbrada a pelear A DIARIO, porque así es como se aprende, no con las películas, es a saber correr y sprintar.
> 
> Dale una hostia a un ser de luz y más te vale que no haya testigos, ni tenga amigos. Si no te coje la morralla, te cojerá una denuncia con testigos españolerdos sorosianos que te arruinará la vida peor que una paliza que te deje en silla ruedas.



Es el mejor consejo sin duda, pero he creido entender que esa posibilidad era inexistente.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (6 Feb 2022)

A mi un morito weno me intentó robar un mechero, a finales del '19 en una marquesina, de esto que te piden fuego y yo que me estaba encendiendo un piti se lo di, todo ingenuo y amable (me jode olvidármelo en casa y que nadie te de) . Pues va el mierdas y me dice "y si ahora no te lo quiero dar?", me lo quedo mirando, echo una calada para un lado y poniéndome frente suya le digo "no lo creo", cogió me lo devolvió con un "que va, era broma broh!" y se piró cuesta abajo. 


Otra vez, en 2017 o 18, estando con un colega de botellón, vinieron cuatro/cinco moritos a un callejón (ahora cerrado ya por obras) donde parábamos y nos amenazaron con robarnos y cachearnos para ver si llevábamos costo o algo de fumetear encima (iban más pasados que Pocholo), pues cogimos las litros de Skol en la mano y no nos achantamos.. Ellos al ver nuestra actitud se quedaron cortados y se piraron. La cosa podía haber acabado mal (yo en esa época siempre llevaba la Olivetti encima).


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (6 Feb 2022)

el buen burbujo siempre termina cagando el pecho del mena al que noquea


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Feb 2022)

x Op

Yo ya digo que no y con el reloj bien visible si lo llevo, entonces no bajo ni la cabeza me fijo bien, la ultima vez me paso con unos gitanos jovencitos pidiendome un cigarrillo mientras fumaba, despues los dos niñatos se pusieron a fumar mientras esperaba el tren, me estuvieron rondando pero se alejaron al subir al tren.

Yo aun mierda de esos no le doy cuartel, a muerte y a la niñata si se pone enmedio le piso la cabeza ya no me tiembla el pulso, despues dios dira.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (6 Feb 2022)

Ya ni los gitanos están a salvo


----------



## Felson (6 Feb 2022)

El equipo nazarí y esas cosas que se permiten decir, inconsciente y estúpidamente los que no han servido para otra cosa más que para ir a utilizar tópicos a deportes.


----------



## arrestado en casa (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (6 Feb 2022)

Me sabe mal que perdieras el reloj.
Lo otro, con pomada rectal se te pasará en unos días.


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Feb 2022)

Demasiadas palabras ,me lo encuentro yo y el que sale robado y con los dientes colgando es él


----------



## Juan Niebla (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ironlord (6 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que no todos nuestros moros son malos. @moromierda te habría llevado gratis en taxi-cabra a casa.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (6 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si llego a pesar 20 kg menos o a no tener tanta mala leche acabo alli robado y aostiado.



Ser alto y tener buen peso no evita que un puñal pase entre las costillas. Ha dado la casualidad que te has encontrado con un niñato, pero quién ya ha apuñalado una vez no se va a echar atrás porque seas alto. Ya puedes ir comprando un cuchillo y aprende a usarlo si te vas a dedicar a meterte en broncas.


----------



## moromierda (6 Feb 2022)

Ironlord dijo:


> Menos mal que no todos nuestros moros son malos. @moromierda te habría llevado gratis en taxi-cabra a casa.



Moros ca roban son ajoputas egual ca aspañoles o getanos ca roban: ajoputas, amego.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (6 Feb 2022)

Eso es lo que pienso yo cuando escucho hablar de agresiones homófobas que luego no existen o son autoinfligidas o de ataques matxiiiiiiiistashhhh que luego no son tal.


----------



## Cens0r (6 Feb 2022)

Ya he leído varias veces que Granada se está volviendo peligrosa ¿Cómo está el centro y la zona del Campus de Fuentenueva?


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (6 Feb 2022)

Una hostia a un moromierda farruco debería conllevar medalla.


----------



## stuka (6 Feb 2022)

Resumen: los gandaluces mafiosos fulleros no valen ni para cagar. Cualquier morito se los folla.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (6 Feb 2022)

A ti siempre te pasan cosas asombrosas!!!
Descubres que tienes superpoderes el otro día no se ni ya por que motivo, vendes un piso , ahora te asaltan. No se como haces...que triste mi vida que solo voy de casa a Mercarroña.....


----------



## Culozilla (6 Feb 2022)

Y los putos rayos láser, motherfucker de los cojones?!!!

1/10


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

Cuando te pregunten la hora de noche, no respondas.
Si insisten niega con la cabeza.
Si insisten o si te siguen: Matalo (es broma).

Entablar conversacion ya es bajarse a su nivel.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Cuando te pregunten la hora de noche, no respondas.
> Si insisten niega con la cabeza.
> Si insisten o si te siguen: Matalo (es broma).
> 
> Entablar conversacion ya es bajarse a su nivel.



Queria bajarme a su nivel, es mas queria humillarlo delante de sus amigas como asi hice, si no llega a ser por el colega no español que lo cubrio un poco ese se va con sus dos ostias a mano abierta como poco.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es el mejor consejo sin duda, pero he creido entender que esa posibilidad era inexistente.



Quise desde el primer momento amancillar al hijo puta del niñato, no queria evadir la pelea, queria achantar y si se ponia tonto darle.

El garcia lorca tambien se esta llenando de no españoles dando porculo peleandose y haciendo botellon, parece que viernes y sabados por la noche son especiales para ellos.




EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Ser alto y tener buen peso no evita que un puñal pase entre las costillas. Ha dado la casualidad que te has encontrado con un niñato, pero quién ya ha apuñalado una vez no se va a echar atrás porque seas alto. Ya puedes ir comprando un cuchillo y aprende a usarlo si te vas a dedicar a meterte en broncas.




Tengo un amigo que lleva un año que ya va con su navaja por si le pasa algo asi, dice que como le pase algo se lleva a un hijo puta por delante, yo de momento solo pienso que si me pasa algo meto un zambombazo rapido en la cara y echo a correr pero lo de ayer era diferente, sabia que esos niñatos eran inferiores y que no tenian cojones si habia enfrentamiento.

No soy alto pero si estoy fuerte, al menos ahora, luego mas adelante pierdo mucha fuerza en cuanto empiezo con el atletismo, pero cuando me pilla en baja temporada pillo rapido mucha fuerza en cuanto dejo de entrenar atletismo. Yo no soy muy alto pero si soy un bicho del deporte.


Una epoca estuve llevando, luego dejaron de pasarme cosas por que empece a coger volumen del gimnasio y es muy raro que intenten algo contra mi, de echo el de ayer cuando me vio delante se acojono, pero una epoca que estaba mal delgadillo y que habia muchos robos si llevaba, tambien alguna vez que he quedado con tias de internet he llevado por si salia alguna cosa rara, ultimamente los tenia perdidos por la casa y no se me ocurria echarlos, igual tengo que volver a empezar, por que a esos de ayer les meto un rociado y tras eso puedo dedicarme a artarlos a palos sin llevarme ni un rasguño, eso los deja ya fuera de combate.


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Queria bajarme a su nivel, es mas queria humillarlo delante de sus amigas como asi hice, si no llega a ser por el colega no español que lo cubrio un poco ese se va con sus dos ostias a mano abierta como poco.



Es arriesgarte de forma absurda, por motivos emocionales.

Que seas mas grande fisicamente no quiere decir que no te puedan meter 20 navajazos.

Lo mejor es evitar la confrontacion, si es posible. Y para ello no hablar lo primero.


----------



## ashe (7 Feb 2022)

Solo tiene una solución y es juntarse españoles vs no españoles y hacer una buena limpieza, incluyendo matar a quienes han metido a esa gentuza

Luego repetir lo mismo en sus países de origen, empezando por barrer del mapa a Marruecos, la violencia en ocasiones es el único camino para imponerse


----------



## Gotthard (7 Feb 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Es alucinante ver los consejos de flipado que hay aquí. Lo único que puede hacer una persona medianamente inteligente que va sóla y no está acostumbrada a pelear A DIARIO, porque así es como se aprende, no con las películas, es a saber correr y sprintar.
> 
> Dale una hostia a un ser de luz y más te vale que no haya testigos, ni tenga amigos. Si no te co*g*e la morralla, te cojerá una denuncia con testigos españolerdos sorosianos que te arruinará la vida peor que una paliza que te deje en silla ruedas.



No hace mucho salio un video de un español que le daba bien de hostias a un negro al que habia separado mientras daba de hostias a una chica y todos los traidores a su pais, increpando al español que dejara al negro. Así nos luce el pelo.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Es arriesgarte de forma absurda, por motivos emocionales.
> 
> Que seas mas grande fisicamente no quiere decir que no te puedan meter 20 navajazos.
> 
> Lo mejor es evitar la confrontacion, si es posible. Y para ello no hablar lo primero.



Ni siquiera hace falta que vayan armados, le atacan varios a la vez con rapidez y uno le pega por detrás en la cabeza o cara y al suelo, y lo apalean entre todos.

A mí nunca me pasan esas cosas, será el tamaño, será la edad, será mi cara. Ante cualquier situación yo no hablo, miro mal, gesticulo con la cabeza, o en alguna ocasión alguna frase seca y cortante si es imprescindible.


----------



## Gusman (7 Feb 2022)

Eres un malpensado. Solo querían discutir contigo sus tesis doctorales y te pones a insultarlos?

Por cierto, y tu comprando pisos....se va todo al guano, amego.


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (7 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Era cuestion de tiempo, llevamos año y medio en el que cada vez hay mas delincuencia por Granada, habian merodeado al rededor mia varias veces pero siempre acababan por irse, lo de ayer habria sido lo mismo en realidad, pero salgo a la calle con intencion de que ningun payaso me diga lo mas minimo.
> 
> Total que iba andando, me estaba dando una vuelta por despejarme, me habia metido por una zona oscura por el parque tico medina, veo un niñato que hace una cosa rara tras de mi, me quedo mirando y sigue, pero ya le habia tomado la matricula, a los segundos me llama, claro cuando ya estaba rodeado de sus amigos, iba ciego se ve que habia estado bebiendo, me dice el payaso que si tengo hora, yo sabia lo que iba a venir pero pensaba que pasaria como otras veces, cuando les das la hora ven a un tio delante suya que no va ciego ni tocado y siguen su camino.
> 
> ...




Hablais demasiado, entablais conversaciones absurdas y se os va la fuerza por la boca............... Tienes todas las papeletas para llevarte proximamente un palizon o 4 mojás.....


----------



## ugeruge (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (7 Feb 2022)

Te ha faltado la parte en la que las chortinas se bajan las bragas y se ponen una sobre la otra rogandote que te las folles a duo a pelo, mientras un colega tuyo venia a buscarte en un Delorean.


----------



## XRL (7 Feb 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Lo tengo dicho, hay que salir armados.



mejor sin nada de valor si no vas por sitios concurridos y de dia


----------



## Limón (7 Feb 2022)

En los 90 en la epoca yonki habia muchas movidas de estas, todos conocemos al tipico amigo un poco zumbado que ha dado palizas de muerte a esa eskoria jajaja
Un trabajo de riesgo.


----------



## calzonazos (7 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Era cuestion de tiempo, llevamos año y medio en el que cada vez hay mas delincuencia por Granada, habian merodeado al rededor mia varias veces pero siempre acababan por irse, lo de ayer habria sido lo mismo en realidad, pero salgo a la calle con intencion de que ningun payaso me diga lo mas minimo.
> 
> Total que iba andando, me estaba dando una vuelta por despejarme, me habia metido por una zona oscura por el parque tico medina, veo un niñato que hace una cosa rara tras de mi, me quedo mirando y sigue, pero ya le habia tomado la matricula, a los segundos me llama, claro cuando ya estaba rodeado de sus amigos, iba ciego se ve que habia estado bebiendo, me dice el payaso que si tengo hora, yo sabia lo que iba a venir pero pensaba que pasaria como otras veces, cuando les das la hora ven a un tio delante suya que no va ciego ni tocado y siguen su camino.
> 
> ...



La historia que emociono a spilbergo


----------



## patroclus (7 Feb 2022)

XRL dijo:


> mejor sin nada de valor si no vas por sitios concurridos y de dia



Cuando menos te los esperas surgen complicaciones, a mí con la moto me han salido movidas por discusiones de tráfico. 

No es lo mismo ir a pecho descubierto y que sean dos -como me ha pasado- o que el otro vaya con un palo. No se si me haré el héroe pero te da más seguridad llevar algo por si las moscas.


----------



## RC1492 (7 Feb 2022)

No he tenido aún la suerte de cruzarme con algún puto niñato, moro o negro que quiera atracarme, lo estoy deseando.

Yo no intercambiaré tantas palabras, a la primera le rompo los dientes.

Pasaré por el Tico Medina más a menudo, vaya ciudad nos están dejando los rojos.


----------



## pabloiseguro (7 Feb 2022)

Si trabajaras, no te sobraría tanto tiempo para fantasear.


----------



## ¡Viva la Robolusión! (7 Feb 2022)

Aquí se viene a decir que les pateastes las cabezas sin compasión.

Lo que cuentas es una mariconada sin interés.


----------

